# Auto Dosing - EI & 125g Tank



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

I posted this on that other plant site and have not received a reply. Hopefully, things will be different here...
-===-

Info:
125 gallons
Pressurized CO2
SMS/Turface
360w T5 (2 fixtures @ 156w and 1 fixture @ 48w) Light times will be staggered with a noon burst.
Light fish load

I want to auto dose using EI. I have a 3 pump auto doser and plan on using it to dose Macros, Micros, and Metracide/Excel.

I have two 1000 ml and a 1 gallon (3785ml) container. The 1000 ml bottles will be used for Macros & Micros, the gallon for diluted Metracide. I'd like to pump 40-90ml per dosing cycle through each line to keep them clear. Although the bottles are 1000ml, I figure I'd mix 500ml each time I make solution.

Here's what I have so far.

Macros: KNO3, KH2PO4, & K2SO4 (Tu, Th, Sa)
To make 500ml solution: 9tsps KNO3, 3 tsps KH2PO4, and 3 tsps K2SO4, fill to 500ml with distilled water. This would come out to 80ml per dose, 3x per week.

Micros: CSM+B & MGSO4 (M, W, F)
To make 500ml solution: 1tbsp CSM+B & 1tbsp MGSO4, fill to 500ml with distilled water. This would come out to 80ml per dose, 3x per week. (sound familiar?).

Metracide/Excel: Dose daily according to dilution.

50% water change on Sunday...

A few questions.......

* Does this look like I'm on the right track?

* Can someone verify the amounts and dilution? I've found several calculators online and they give different results.

* Will any of these solutions need to be stirred before dosing? I have a small pump I could use.

* Should I add a small amount of Metracide/Excel to the Macro and/or Micro solutions to prevent fungus/mold/uglies from growing?

Any help or suggestions will be appreciated.

Jim


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry, i cant help you on the auto-dosing. But there are people here that auto-dose. You should find more help here than the "other" site.


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

WRabbit said:


> Macros: KNO3, KH2PO4, & K2SO4 (Tu, Th, Sa)
> To make 500ml solution: 9tsps KNO3, 3 tsps KH2PO4, and 3 tsps K2SO4, fill to 500ml with distilled water. This would come out to 80ml per dose, 3x per week.


15 tsps in 500ml? I dont think it would dillute

and if default EI dosing is 5ml on 50L, you should dose

125*4=500L/50=10*5ml=50 ml (in fact, it would be lower since thats for brutto volume of aquarium)


----------

